# Estuário do Tejo totalmente livre de esgotos não tratados



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Jan 2011 às 00:11)

*Ambiente: Estuário do Tejo totalmente livre de esgotos não tratados*

"O Estuário do Tejo está totalmente livre do depósito de águas residuais não tratadas", com a conclusão do sistema que encaminha os esgotos 100 mil lisboetas para a estação de tratamento de Alcântara, afirmou hoje a ministra do Ambiente. 

Na cerimónia de inauguração deste sistema, Dulce Pássaro, sublinhou a "importância" da conclusão de uma obra projetada há dez anos e que previa fazer com que as águas residuais da frente ribeirinha lisboeta não continuassem a ser lançadas no Tejo, sem tratamento, diretamente no Cais das Colunas.

"As águas residuais já estão a ser tratadas na ETAR [Estação de Tratamento de Águas Residuais] de Alcântara, que já está reabilitada e requalificada. Mas o que faltava realmente era este troço da zona ribeirinha de Lisboa: faltava recolher os esgotos e enviá-los para Alcântara", disse Dulce Pássaro aos jornalistas.

"Com esta ligação temos todo o Estuário livre de águas residuais não tratadas", sublinhou a ministra, lembrando que a margem sul do Tejo [gerido pela empresa SIMARSUL] também já "tem todas as águas residuais a serem convenientemente tratadas".

Portanto, "não temos águas residuais a serem rejeitadas para o Estuário nem na margem norte, nem na margem sul", concluiu.

A ministra do Ambiente salientou ainda o "investimento significativo" nas duas margens para, finalmente, evitar que os esgotos fossem descarregados no Tejo sem qualquer tratamento: 430 milhões na margem sul e 198 milhões na margem norte.

Questionada sobre como via que, em pleno século XXI, uma capital europeia ainda depositasse águas residuais sem tratamento no seu rio, Dulce Pássaro preferiu olhar para o sistema, que funciona desde janeiro, como uma "vitória".

Já o presidente da Câmara de Lisboa, António Costa, disse que "era uma vergonha que uma capital europeia como Lisboa continuasse a ter esgotos sem tratamentos".

"Esse escândalo foi um escândalo que acabou", realçou.

António Costa considerou ainda que esta foi das obras "mais importantes para Lisboa nas últimas décadas".

A última fase da empreitada deste sistema decorreu entre novembro e dezembro, segundo a empresa promotora, a Simtejo - Saneamento Integrado dos Municípios do Tejo e Trancão.

A empresa revelou também que o impacto ambiental da obra seria monitorizado através de um controlo da evolução da biodiversidade da região.

Fonte:
SAPO/Lusa
http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/1123374.html


PS:
E agora pergunto eu.
Será isto verdade??


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Jan 2011 às 10:16)

É possível, mas ainda deve levar com muita porcaria antes de chegar a Lisboa


----------

